# a question about the maxima suspension



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm pretty much a newb in terms of cars and modding...actually..I'm an idiot..I know basically nothing...with that in mind...my question is...

does the SE and the GLE of the 2003 maxima have the same suspension other than the struts and springs?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes, the suspension is the same. The usual beam in the rear and struts in front.



Dirtylicious said:


> *I'm pretty much a newb in terms of cars and modding...actually..I'm an idiot..I know basically nothing...with that in mind...my question is...
> 
> does the SE and the GLE of the 2003 maxima have the same suspension other than the struts and springs? *


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

*thanks*

thanks...much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

Does anyone know whether the suspension parts for a maxima 2k2+ will fit on the same year Infiniti I35's.

Marcus


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes, it will fit. Same suspension.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

I appreciate the help. Now I can get parts for the maxima cause I know that's gotta be cheaper than ever putting down infiniti. Anyway how stiff is the suspension on the 2k2 or 3 maxima. 
Is there a sport version as an option on the maxima 2k2 as my suspension is to soft. 

Marcus


----------

